# ESPN Golf School........Is It Worth It?



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey everybody, just curious about the ESPN Golf school. I am inquiring about the 3 Club Tour program. The main incentive is that I have a deal where I can go to the school for $445 instead of $495 and I get a free Nike Sasquatch Driver :thumbsup: , a Nike SV Wedge, and a Nike T100 putter as well. The cost of the clubs alone just about pay for the school, well what do ya think. More info is available here ESPN Golf Schools - Premier Golf Instruction Featuring Hank Haney, go there for the details and let me know if you think it would help. I am just beginning my game, only been playing for a month and I am 25 years old. Thanks in advance!


----------

